# Her First Cruise



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2006)

DEAR DIARY . DAY ONE 
I am all packed and ready to get on the cruise ship. I've packed all my 
pretty dresses and make-up. I'm really excited. 

DEAR DIARY . DAY TWO 
We spent the entire day at sea. It was beautiful and we saw some whales 
and dolphins. What a wonderful vacation this has started to be. I met the 
Captain today and he seems like a very nice man. 

DEAR DIARY DAY THREE 
I spent some time in the pool today. I also did some shuffle boarding and 
hit some golf balls off the deck. The Captain invited me to join him at his 
table for dinner. I felt honored and we had a wonderful time. He is a very 
attractive and attentive gentleman. 

DEAR DIARY . DAY FOUR 
Went to the ship's casino ... did OK won about $80. The Captain invited me to have dinner with him in his state room. We had a luxurious meal complete with caviar and champagne. He asked me to stay the night but I declined. I told him there was no way I could be unfaithful to my husband. 

DEAR DIARY .. DAY FIVE 
Went back to the pool today and got a little sunburned. I decided to go to 
the piano bar and spend the rest of the day inside. The Captain saw me and bought me a couple of drinks. He really is a charming gentleman. He again asked me to visit him for the night and again I declined. He told me that if I didn't let him have his way with me he would sink the ship. I was appalled. 

DEAR DIARY . DAY SIX 
I saved 1600 lives today. 
Twice.   :oops:


----------

